# How to change your User Account Picture in Windows XP



## TGSUser123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello

Here is a easy trick how to change the default picture Windows XP gave you and change it to your own picture.

1. Go to Start >> Control Panel>> User Accounts
2. In the or pick an account to change section, Click a account (Example: John Doe).
3. In the What do you want to change about <<username's>> account? click Change the Picture
4. Pick your own picture in The User Account Pictures section (You can also pick your own picture too!)

1. Repeat Steps 1 to 3 and Click Browse for more pictures.
2. Locate the picture that you want.
3. The user account picture will be saved and made the default picture

Have fun changing your picture!! 

Bryce


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just one thing is .jpg files will not work.
So use .bmp or .png


----------



## TGSUser123 (Jul 12, 2012)

hewee said:


> Just one thing is .jpg files will not work.
> So use .bmp or .png


You will have to go to that pictures folder and do these steps

1. Locate the picture then right click on the picture and point to Open With.
2. In the Open with Section Click Paint.
3. File>> Save>> Name it anything you want (example: picture)>> 24 Bitmap (.bmp, .dib)>> Save
4. Follow the steps on my first post and you should have it set! 

Have a good morning! 

Bryce

System Information

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1023 Mb <-- 1.2gb of RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation), 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 38162 MB, Free - 29547 MB; <-- 28.8 GB Free
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp.,
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2012, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got all to work just find.


----------



## TGSUser123 (Jul 12, 2012)

hewee said:


> I got all to work just find.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TGSUser123 said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You're welcome


----------

